# West Yorkshire Shop Tour?



## bigmatt (7 Apr 2011)

Ayup!  I was thinking about a shop tour in The People's Republic of Yorkshire?  Probably taking in Paws for Thought (Leeds), MA South Leeds (actually Wakefield), Ferrybridge Aquatics, Nautilus Aquatics (also Wakefield) and probably also Victoria Garden Centre (some fish stuff but a great Cafe)
The nature of these shops is that none of them are GREAT for planted tanks (though MA isn't bad) but most of them are SUPERB for livestock.  
I could fit four (slim, or three "cuddly") adults in my car and pick up in Leeds or surrounding areas if anyone would be interested, and of course add other shops in.  With the price of fuel i might need a little shout for petrol but if the car's full that won't be much.  And i'd stick a cool box or poly box in the boot to keep purchases healthy!
Post here if interested (or PM me) and i'll get round to sorting some dates
Cheers folks!
Matt


----------



## Garuf (7 Apr 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## bigmatt (18 Apr 2011)

*Re: West Yorkshire Shop Tour? (UPDATE!)*

Blimey...i think i'd better hire a minibus to cope with these huge numbers 
Quick update - Plantedtanks are opening a shop in Selby in the coming weeks.  Just spoken to Tony and they will eventually be STOCKING (not ordering!) over 600 different types of plants in their retail shop, including some apparently amazing emersed stuff from Borneo!
The plans sound fantastic so we'll delay the tour until the shop is opened!  I'm unfeasibly excited about having this down the road from me!
Matt


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Apr 2011)

Sounds awesome


----------



## bigmatt (18 Apr 2011)

Doesn't it just - apparently they're building a 2m tall EDIT - Paludarium tank!  45 cm deep aquarium at the bottom with "a little slice of the rainforest" above it - if they pull it off it'll be AMAZING!
M


----------



## Garuf (18 Apr 2011)

I'm personally dubious about the holding things in stock thing, unless you cater for each plants individual needs independently you will always end up with weaker plants. Regardless who you are, plants adapt from how they were originally grown which uses energy stored, then to the new store conditions, more energy expenditure, before finally adapting to your new environ, even further weakening them ultimately meaning when you try and grow them on your success rate will be lower because the plants do not have the energy needed to expend on another change in growing condition... 
That aside, I wish them all the best, btw exo terra is a trade mark I suspect hagen will disprove of them using, paludarium woud be more correct.


----------



## bigmatt (18 Apr 2011)

Thanks Garuf - couldn't think of the word! Edited appropriately!
It'll be interesting to see how they manage the stock.  I suspect the turnover in the "stock" tanks will be quite high.  I'm pretty sure they'll be rotating stock through them to supplement their online trade as well - at least that's what i'd do!
We'll have a look and see how they get on!
Matt


----------



## Garuf (18 Apr 2011)

I doubt they'll go down the tropica/af route and provide optimals for each plant group... That makes things expensive. 

Who knows, as long as the plants aren't entirely awful they'll get bought I guess, equipment will always be an online domain I suspect, I'll still ride my bike out there no matter so y'know, they'll have at least one customer, I'm certainly interested to see how they'll cope, every day full system water changes, ferts added to the system by the kg, it's going to be daunting.


----------



## Garuf (18 Apr 2011)

You misinterpret me, I meant treating the plants as tropica other growers do, ie: 







*Photography by George Farmer*


----------



## Frosties (18 Apr 2011)

Sadly at 400 sqft I will not be able to accommodate the above - but we will be aiming for the supply of good healthy plants. You can be the judge when you cycle over... but you may need a carrier as we will be stocking hardware, hardscape etc and all equipment we currently offer on-line.


----------

